# Topics > AI in car and transport > Rail transport, railway, railroad >  SkyRail, monorail system,  BYD Company LTD, Shenzhen, Guangdong, China

## Airicist

Developer - BYD Company LTD

Contributor - Huawei Technologies Co. Ltd.

----------


## Airicist

Article "BYD venture into monorail seen as a smart move"

by Ko Tin-yau
October 19, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Huawei goes into unmanned driving with BYD’s monorail"

by Masha Borak
January 8, 2018

----------


## Airicist

SkyRail: BYD's silver bullet for urban congestion

Published on Mar 22, 2018




> On September 1, 2017, China's first SkyRail line went into commercial operation at the Flower Expo in Yinchuan, Ningxia, marking the city’s first ever rail transit system.






Interview with BYD’s Chairman and President Wang Chuanfu

Published on Mar 22, 2018




> Traffic jams and long commutes aren’t new ─ but SkyRail is. BYD’s Chairman and President Wang Chuanfu reveals where the company is at with one of its “Four Green Dreams ”and how the company has made a strong start in the transportation space.


"SkyRail: BYD's silver bullet for urban congestion"

by Xu Shenglan, Xue Hua
March 20, 2018

----------

